# Feeding



## sass30

Hello

We adopted a 14month old boy back in december. He has fragile x syndrome and currently will not wean. He doesnt put anything in his mouth except a dummy, bottle and his spoon when being fed. He will only eat jarred baby food even when i have tried making him nutritious meals. He will hold finger foods but when we go to put them near his mouth he will turn his head and clamp his mouth closed. Is there anythimg else we could be doing? As he wont have lumps i am worried 7month plus baby food isnt doing much for a 14month old .


----------



## nichub

Hi sass, how much milk is he drinking? Will he eat stew or anything like that?


----------



## sass30

He is on special milk as he is also allergic to dairy. He has 2 bottles a day. He wont eat stew or anything with lumps, he gags to the point he projectile vomits and then wont eat the rest.


----------



## nichub

Hmmmm ok, is he under a dietician with him having a special milk?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sass30

Just been referred as we only just got his medical records from where he is from. Also have a referral for speech and language and a comunity pead.


----------



## nichub

Ok so all of these professionals will have some advice for you tailored for your little boy, they should have some information from previous health professionals too, I'm pretty sure that they all have more suggestions than me and it's great that you are seeing all the right people, 

Congratulations on your little boy too, boys are great! I have a 14 month old boy and he's a cheeky monkey xxx


----------

